# Amp repair



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Since we don't have a DIY amp section, I figure I would post this here:

A buddy has the Dayton HSA-1000 sub amp (as do I). His amp, though looks to have blown a diode in the power supply. It is way out of warranty and they want to charge a $100 or so to fix it (plus we'd have to pay shipping). 

Anyone know of a good place to get schematics for these sub amps? I'm pretty good with a soldering iron and we have a great electrical engineer here at work, so I think we can do this for the price of a few components. It's just identifying them that's going to be the challenge.

All help appreciated!
Anthony


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I haven't ever seen anything like that. Maybe you can haggle it out of Dayton directly?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

We're hoping to ID the diode based on the others. I'm more worried if the problem is deeper (and not as obvious as an exploded diode).

I'll see what I can get from them. Even if it is just ID'ing a component from a picture for me I guess that's better than nothing.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah, I haven't seen schematics before either for it.

I recall another post where a blown recitifier was the culprit for another plate amp. Might be something to look for.

Any other visible damage?


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

A photo might help.
I doubt that it's a zener.
Look for markings on the diode. It might say something like 6A10.
If you can't get an exact replacement, just look for a high _Peak Inverse Voltage _rating, like 1,000 volts and a high _Current_ rating, like 6 Amps.

This one should work well.

You may have only a diode to replace, since it opened up and not shorted (a short would take out any polarized electrolytic capacitors with it, because a short would pass AC to the filtor caps).

Where to begin--replace the diode, making sure you observe proper polarity of course, and keep the heat on the joint only as long as needed for the solder to flow, to avoid thermal-stressing the replacement component.

Then power it on and check for proper operation. Diodes are cheap.

Hope this helps.


----------

